# [Q] Page indicator bar



## Winston Lane (Dec 18, 2011)

Is there a MOD or way to get rid of the page indicator bar on main screen? If someone cud point me in the right direction that wud be awesome!

Thanks in advance if possible.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

It is possible. You will need to find someone to create the mod for whatever rom/launcher you are running tho.

I'm at work right now, so I wont have the tools to do it, but if someone hasn't helped by the time I get home, I can create the mod for you. Let me know what rom and launcher you are running.


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

I am interested as well. Running Romans aokp v11 with Nova launcher. Thanks.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

Decompile your launcher2.apk. Navigate to res/drawable-xhdpi and edit hotseat_track_holo.9 to be blank but preserving the .9 patch. Recompile, push, profit. If you are using nova you will need to do previous steps to the nova apk.










good day.


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

Great instructions! Very easy. I now have a solid white bar though where the indicator was, so I'm close. I just deleted the image on the picture and added it to the apk, so its a solid white picture which isn't good. I don't have very good editing software.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

NewAge said:


> Great instructions! Very easy. I now have a solid white bar though where the indicator was, so I'm close. I just deleted the image on the picture and added it to the apk, so its a solid white picture which isn't good. I don't have very good editing software.


Here is a properly edited image that you can drop into your apk. You can't edit a .9 unless the apk is decompiled or you will get results of which you described. I myself left the blue line that fades out. But the white line was annoying to me.

Derp, since it's a blank image I had to zip it







(extract image and drop into res/drawable-xhdpi).

good day.


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

Again thanks! I did decompile Nova.apk and edited the picture in the decompiled folder, then went to the Nova.apk, opened it with winrar, deleted hotseat.png, added the edited image in with winrar, added the new Nova.apk to install zip and flashed. So now I'm going to take your image and drop it in.

And I agree. I will be leaving the blue indicator.

Could I post the apk for others? Or is that something I should ask the developer first?

Edit: That worked! Thanks again, looks so much better and its pretty nifty with the indicator still showing up.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

Imo, rather than dealing with a potential conflict with posting an apk and breaking people. Just post a small step by step guide in general here about using winrar/7zip to add that edited image in ANY launcher apk. And just add that zip to your post. And then link that thread within your rootz signature as a tip







.

good day.


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

chopper the dog said:


> Imo, rather than dealing with a potential conflict with posting an apk and breaking people. Just post a small step by step guide in general here about using winrar/7zip to add that edited image in ANY launcher apk. And just add that zip to your post. And then link that thread within your rootz signature as a tip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good advice. Thanks again. I think I will just leave this thread as it is rather than start another. It has all information provided by you and problems by me. I'm sure people can do it from this thread alone.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

word...

did it end up working out?

good day.


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

I edited an earlier post with Success! But here's the proof!

Edit: I think I might try and make an image with a thin Cyan line on top and bottom. It would outline the indicator when it pops up.


----------



## Winston Lane (Dec 18, 2011)

chopper the dog said:


> Decompile your launcher2.apk. Navigate to res/drawable-xhdpi and edit hotseat_track_holo.9 to be blank but preserving the .9 patch. Recompile, push, profit. If you are using nova you will need to do previous steps to the nova apk.
> 
> Awesome thanks man. I appreciate that!
> 
> good day.


----------

